# Atlanta Stove Works 27 Box Model project......NEED HELP!!!



## asylum11 (Dec 21, 2012)

Recently picked this old wood burning stove out of an old barn we store roundbales of hay in. All i know is its a Atlanta Stove works 27 Box. One of the legs broke at the bolt hole where it attaches to the stove so thats not a huge deal.....i can have it welded or just drill another hole and pass the bolt through that way...not too sure how to handel that just yet. Also i believe the top two hole covers are missing as well. So asides the broken leg bolt mount, and the missing covers ive pritty much got everything.....even came with the original wood/coal ash shovel. But if i had to guess it could be missing more parts.

First off i would LOVE to find the original age of the stove. I believe atlanta closed in 1988. But further from that i have NO information what so ever. It's proven quite diffacult to find information out on my stove via the internet so im in the dark on most of it....like how it is suppose to operate, is it just for heating or can i cook in cast iron skillets on top where the two holes are. What are the holes meant for? How do the doors open and close, is everything made of cast iron on this stove? Just a few questions i can think of at the moment.

So my plan is to give it a restoration job. First off it needs a wash, dirt and corn shucks and some gravel are on the inside. I have a 4.5in angle grinder that i plan to put a wire brush on and try and grind off as much rust as i can because about 99% of everything is rusted. After that somehow fix the broken bolt mount on the leg.....then use a high heat stove paint that i think comes in a spray can to bring it back to its original black cast iron color.

As a culinary arts grad and lifetime farm operator i am intrigued to see if i can cook on top of this, if not i just love the smell of a burning fire. This is my very first post here and i hope i can get some help from you all. Thanks, and i look forward to hearing from some of you soon.


----------



## Joecoffman (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a Atlanta Box 27 1920 stamped. Need side bolts and nuts and side screws .?


----------

